# Indianapolis Area Horse Hay



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Talked to the neighbors and they are paying no more than $5.00 a bale. Seeing alot pop up on Craig's List and the paper for $4.00 this past week. How is your area doing?


----------

